
Is this Earth’s most inhospitable land? - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20190827-a-mystery-in-the-worlds-oldest-desert
======
aphextim
My vote is on the opposite. Antarctic at -100 degrees F, or what they call
"Condition 1" weather.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz2SeEzxMuE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz2SeEzxMuE)

